# All the Films of Studio Ghibli, Ranked



## Simo (Oct 18, 2017)

Saw this a ways back, and found it interesting. I mostly agree with the rankings of the ones on the list I've seen, but it also reminds me that I've only seen about 8 of them, so far. There's a local indie theater that's going to be showing a few of these per month on 'anime night', so I'm excited to go to a few I've never seen, and catch some others, on the big screen.

Well, here's their list:

www.nytimes.com: All the Films of Studio Ghibli, Ranked

Debate as you will!


----------



## Sagt (Oct 18, 2017)

Well, I just realised that I have quite a few films to catch up on. 

Of the films I've seen on that list, I'd mostly agree with the exception of Grave of the Fireflies, which I think should be higher up.


----------



## Simo (Oct 18, 2017)

Lcs said:


> Well, I just realised that I have quite a few films to catch up on.
> 
> Of the films I've seen on that list, I'd mostly agree with the exception of Grave of the Fireflies, which I think should be higher up.



I'd agree. Mainly, it acted as a handy list, to remind me how many more I'd still like to see. Nice to see this in The NYT, though; hopefully, it'll become easier to het ahold of some of these titles, or find places to see them.


----------



## Dongding (Oct 26, 2017)

Lord tunderin' Jesus there's many.

I didn't realize how many films were made. I want to watch Tales from EarthSea; that's the only one I haven't seen that appeals to me. I'll attempt to watch some others sometime if I can't think of a way to waste time one day. I'm _really_ good at wasting my time though...


----------



## Loffi (Oct 26, 2017)

Pom Poko is the reason my other (and first) fursona ia a tanuki.


----------

